# visual diferences between normal and giants



## AlpineStar (Jan 6, 2009)

i was wondering what are the diferences between the two, i have read the V under the chin and and more pointed head instead of rounded and the thing with the eye shape and the overall size. does any one have pictures to compare the V thing and others.


----------



## hoosier (Jan 6, 2009)

i hope this helps:
http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=199

-Mat


----------



## AlpineStar (Jan 6, 2009)

just wondering about the v thing mine has a v under his chin and i bought it as a normal. any one out there with chin shots of there norms


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jan 6, 2009)

PM Bobby ( Varnyard ) with a picture of your tegus chin and a couple body shots and he should be able to clarify what you have. From what I know, normals don't get the V's but maybe this is a fluke? Just like the tegu with one blue eye and one brown. 

Spencer


----------



## hoosier (Jan 6, 2009)

this is probably the best shot i have of his chin.


----------



## AlpineStar (Jan 6, 2009)

ok i took some with my phone and hoosier is that a norm or giant good looking tegu either way.and there was a tegu with a blue eye and a brown.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jan 6, 2009)

Down the page a little and you'll be able to see.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://thetegu.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=52029#52029">http://thetegu.com/modules.php?name=For ... 2029#52029</a><!-- m -->

Spencer


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jan 6, 2009)

I think there's a post somewhere about this if you can find it. I believe occasionally you get a giant without the "V" and likewise you might see a normal B&W with the "V" so you really have to use that and other slight differences like the rounded nose thing. Or just wait till it's full grown and then you'll know if you have a giant or not :-D


----------



## AlpineStar (Jan 6, 2009)

well besides merlin doesnt have a creamy colored body, his head is creamy colored and he has a pointyish nose not rounded and a v under his chin. so i dunno will just have to let the pros decide


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 6, 2009)

Post pictues of him.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 6, 2009)

It is true, some Giants won't have the V and some normals will.


----------



## AlpineStar (Jan 6, 2009)

ok i will be home in a couple hrs and post some


----------



## hoosier (Jan 6, 2009)

AlpineStar said:


> ok i took some with my phone and hoosier is that a norm or giant good looking tegu either way.and there was a tegu with a blue eye and a brown.



hes a normal


----------



## AlpineStar (Jan 7, 2009)

i figured he was but with the pics and what not about there diffrences i was curious


----------



## rule6660 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a normal and an extreme and they both have the V


----------

